# June photo challenge!



## marjrc

*Well.... May's challenge was a HUGE success! :clap2: Thanks to everyone for participating and for some of you finally agreeing that it wouldn't hurt to send a pic of yourself with your Hav.  Didn't it feel good to share a bit of yourselves and your beloved Havs with the rest of us?  We loved seeing all those happy faces!

So here's your challenge for June...... hoto: (Thanks to Lynn, who suggested it in the "Flying Leap" thread.)

Since it's summer and the weather is hopefully warming up where you are, I thought it would be nice to see some action shots taken in the great outdoors. Whether you live in an appartment, a townhouse or a great estate with acres of land, let's see some pictures of your Havanese running, playing, swimming, hopping ..... doing all kinds of fun things outside! :bounce: :juggle:

Yes, it can be challenging to capture the motion with our cameras, but that's the whole point........ it's a challenge! :doh:

Post your picture(s) in this thread so we can ooooh and aaaahh all over them. You can post one or up to 6, 7 or 8 - we can't seem to get enough, though the thread can get very long to browse through if we all post a dozen photos each! :ranger:

So, grab your camera and your sunblock and head outside with your furbabies and show us what kind of fun you can have together! *


----------



## Havtahava

A _challenge_ indeed! I have a hard time capturing action shots and I'll be on the road most of June, but you know I love a challenge. This sounds like a fun one to review!


----------



## susaneckert

Sounds like fun to me I wil give it my best shot LOL and what a challenge a action picture wow cant wait to see all the wonderful pictures to come


----------



## dboudreau

I'll start off with some pictures I just took today. I'm still learning how to use the editing software so here is my attempt on a collage of action shots. It is getting really hard to get a good picture of Sam now with all his coat. Any suggestions Melissa?


----------



## marjrc

Now how did I guess that you might be the first one to post pics???! ound: 

Great shots of Sam! Perfect action pictures. My gosh, his coat is so long! Ricky's was so wavy, that it looked shorter than it really was. Funny how diff. Havs can be.


----------



## susaneckert

They are great shots !!!! Since Yoda coat is finally growning his is so wavy I cant wait till it gets long to see what it will look like.


----------



## Julie

hoto:Great Shots Debbie!:whoo: 

I just need you to come and photograph Quince and my Vinnie!:wink:


----------



## Thumper

Here are a few shots of Gucci taken in the last few weeks:


----------



## Thumper

OH.......and after her swim last weekend!!!


----------



## Julie

Great hoto: photos of Gucci!I like the one in the grass where it doesn't even look like any of her 4 feet are even touching the ground!:biggrin1: 
Cute swim photo too!:grooming,grooming grooming......Yikes!:biggrin1:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Great pictures everyone! I will need a new SLR camera for action shots. My current one wont cut it. Debbie I want to know how you keep your grass looking so green & lush!! We have the hardest time here in VA-we have clay not dirt. Oh sorry, i guess lawn care is for another forum. PLease dont :ban:me!! :biggrin1:


----------



## susaneckert

Love the photos they are great. Yoda hates water. When it does get warm here he will drink from the sprinklers,. But to get wet forget it !!!!! On grass oopies fertilizer is great iron nite by scotts is really good when I had a big yard that is what I would use and boy what a difference it made, now in a mobile home park we get yukie gravel I did plant some sod in a small area for Yoda I want to move so bad I can taste it.Some day LOL


----------



## Thumper

Oh......"action" shots.......DUH. Blonde moment...well, a few of those pics were right *before* the action! lol

She loves to jump off the pool deck, I just need to capture a great pic of that this month.

The running shots are hard! I have so many frames with no dog in them because she is SO darn fast. heh

Kara


----------



## Julie

Susan,
I just wanted to tell you I love Yoda's "panda bear look" in the recent photos I saw!He is a real cutie!:biggrin1:


----------



## whitBmom

Great pics of Sam and Gucci!! Marj, this will be a challenge indeed!! LOL Well, now that we have a camera that works  , I will be trying this month to keep up with Oreo as he is outside.


----------



## mintchip

*


Thumperlove said:



Oh......"action" shots.......

The running shots are hard! I have so many frames with no dog in them because she is SO darn fast. heh

Kara

Click to expand...

*I have lots of picture blurrs as well. Do they count???:frusty: :frusty:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Ooohhh I have tons of those blurs too. Can we use those? :brick:


----------



## Thumper

I have SOOOO many pictures that look like THIS:
ound: ound: ound: ound:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I have LOTS of these...


----------



## Melissa Miller

ound:Yall are funnnnny! I will take some today, finally the SUN is out!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Great Melissa. You can show us ALL up with your great photos!! 

Melissa, Could you please post your pictures in your gallery that you took of Goldie wearing wings? I have been wanting to show people those & cant find them. It was sooo sweet!


----------



## Melissa Miller

I just bumped it for you, I will put them in the gallery later today.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=460&page=3

 Im glad you liked them.


----------



## marjrc

LMBO at the pictures of nothing, Kara!!! ound: You nut! 

ACTION shots people! :whip: 

Blurs.... well, they ARE action shots, but then we can't see very much, now can we? I do love those pictures where there's some blur but one part of the dog is crystal clear, like his eyes, or tail, or smile. Not easy to get!

Yup, it's a challenge alright! We have 30 days to come up with a few shots. No rush! :couch2:


----------



## SMARTY

:laugh: I can be so bored at work, come to this forum and laugh out loud. As I work alone, when someone passes my door they think I am nuts. And most just they don't get it. I have a lot of action shots, do we need more than a tail or hind foot in the shot.


----------



## Havtahava

Kara! ound: 

I have so many of those photos that are just plain grass too. The little boogers just run so fast!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Here is a start. It was getting kind of dark, and I only had my long lens. Stogie is the fetch king, so its easier to get him. I have a 100 of him with that bone. hehe


----------



## Melissa Miller

More


----------



## susaneckert

Great pic Melissa You always have great pictures


----------



## susaneckert

I have alot of blurr pictures of Yoda or just the tail pictures got to love it I know I seen him in the camera but when I review the picture he is not there poof gone!!!


----------



## Julie

oh my..:becky:.......those are just fabulous!Quincy stops doing something when I pull out the camera........do you have any tips Melissa to get them to ignore you and the camera?

Those are great Melissa........totally awesome!eace:


----------



## Melissa Miller

Thanks!  

Usually I just squeak the toy, then throw it and they run and bring it back to me. Or they break into a running session from each other. I will walk the other end while they are doing something in the yard then call them. Its not always easy. Sometimes they just dont cooperate.


----------



## Julie

I'll have to try that Melissa!Thanks.....Quincy goes to get the toy,and DOESN'T return it!He just claims it for himself!He's a stinker!:crazy:


----------



## juscha

I love your pictures!!! Really, they are great!


----------



## Kathy

Kara,
Yepper's that is what I have a lot of too! Your email cracked me up!!!


----------



## Thumper

Those pictures are great! :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Here is a REALLY attractive picture of Dreamer after her bath. She kind of looks possesed :evil: , doesnt she? Ok, so you think i need to work on some better action shots? :brick:


----------



## juliav

Great actions pics everyone. My digital camera is not good enough to take action shots, so I am left with lots of "empty" shots, the kind that Kara posted. I guess this month challenge means I have to go out and shop for a new SLR digital cameras. That means I will need lots of advice and recommendations. Melissa, or any one with SLRs, please advise.  I need something that is reletively easy to use....is there such a thing??? I just don't want a camera that requires for me to go to collage to figure it out. 

TIA,


----------



## marjrc

GREAT action shots, Melissa!! Goldie and Stogie are just gorgeous. I love seeing all that hair fly. 

Dreamer DOES look possessed, Shannon!! LOL Oh dear. :fear: lol

Julia, you don't HAVE to get a camera because of the challenge! BUT, if you need it as an excuse to finally get the camera of your dreams, then hey..... why not??!! ound:


----------



## juliav

marjrc said:


> Julia, you don't HAVE to get a camera because of the challenge! BUT, if you need it as an excuse to finally get the camera of your dreams, then hey..... why not??!! ound:


No, I don't NEED to get the camera, but it's a great excuse to get one.


----------



## whitBmom

Here is one of Oreo as he was doing his daily "runlikehell". Don't mind the eyes


----------



## Beamer

He looks like he is going to shoot laser beams out of his eyes at any second.. aahhaha.. he is very handsome!


----------



## whitBmom

LOL, you are right Ryan!! His eyes get funny when we take pictures... I already told hubby in the future I want an SLR camera


----------



## Lynn

Great pictures Debbie and Kara!eace: Really enjoyed them. It is fun to see the dogs out have a good time, after the winter months.


----------



## DAJsMom

*Air Dusty... please don't call the EPA!*

This makes me want Melissa's camera. The dog is blurry, but it still looks neat! Dusty doesn't like my son to pick her up, but she loves to play with him!


----------



## DAJsMom

Okay, I found one more fun one. This one and the previous one were both taken this afternoon.


----------



## juliav

The pictures of Dusty are great!!! She sure gets flies up in the air.


----------



## Cheryl

Amazing! Brutus doesn't even jump up on the couch yet. Wow! Great pictures.


----------



## Lina

Those pictures of Dusty are wonderful! I can't believe how high up she can jump.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Ok, How high can Dusty jump???? Thats insane! I love it! You don't need my camera. I have some blurry ones too, trust me. 

Ill put a few tips up tomorrow, but yall dont need them!
I love these.


----------



## DAJsMom

We were suprised at how high she looked in these shots too. She can't make it onto our bed! We do have a thick mattress though.

The trouble with the camera is that all my action shots are blurry!


----------



## Judy A

Oh my gosh...those are awesome pictures of Dusty! Watch out, Melissa...give Dusty's mom a SLR and you may have some competition!!


----------



## dboudreau

Those are great pictures of Dusty.:whoo: 

Melissa, I look forward to reading your tips.hoto: What settings did you use for your pictures? They are so clear.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Yes Melissa :clap2: , please give us some tips & maybe some SLR camera recommendations!!! Thanks.:help:


----------



## susaneckert

LOVE IT LOVE IT !!!!! They are not that blurry at least you can see what dusty is when I take then they are blurry I even say what is it oh its YODA LOL!!!!! Great Mellisa cant wait for the pic tips


----------



## mintchip

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Yes Melissa :clap2: , please give us some tips & maybe some SLR camera recommendations!!! Thanks.:help:


PPPPPPPPPPPPPLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo: :whoo: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Julie

Those are awesome pictures of Dusty!I'd be thrilled if I got even one like that!She can sure jump high!:becky:


----------



## susaneckert

OK my hubby took this pic to night yoda was play tug awar with me on the floor and jumping over me I think I will need to get out my reg camera the 35 m and take some of yoda playing I would love to get some of him hopping LOL


----------



## Doggie Nut

Great pics Susan! Yoda is a cutie!


----------



## marjrc

:jaw: Whoooooaaaaaa! Can Dusty jump or what?? WOW! I am very impressed. Love the pics of her! I think it's great that she's a blur but everything else is crystal clear. Just shows how much action is going on.

I really love those pics of her and your son. Great!


----------



## marjrc

Susan, that is too cute!! Love little Yoda jumping like that! 

I really need to get some too..... rain in the forecast the next few days though. ugh!


----------



## susaneckert

thanks I really need my 35 cannon out I have all the different type of lens so I can get some real good shoots Im hoping, Yoda was not touching me at all he was in mid air LOL


----------



## Laurief

Cute pic of Yoda - how did he make out with his little limp?
Laurie


----------



## Julie

Nice photo Susan!Is that a toy bone that Yoda is going after?:biggrin1:


----------



## whitBmom

Those are great pics of Dusty (I am sure Dusty would be great at agility or even flyball!!) and Yoda. Btw, Susan, Yoda looks really cute in his cut


----------



## Leeann

Wow what a bunch of great pictures everyone, I need to get going and try and get some pictures, blurs or blank yard shots LOL.. I'm sure I will end up with the latter of the two my camera is not the greatest.


----------



## DAJsMom

I'd love to put Dusty in Agility. I need to find a class. Don't know about flyball. Would she have to catch anything in midair? She may be able to jump, but she can't catch! 

Susan,
We play on the floor with Dusty like that too. She flies over whoever is doing the playing in order to chase her toy. It's fun!


----------



## susaneckert

I love to play like that with yoda he was playing with a toy rope you know the ones with a knot at both ends he loves those.I am going to try to get some picture of yoda today. His coat is growing finally it was cut back in Jan if I am not mistaken. But you know his coat is really thick I love it I do like yoda better in the long coat he looks like Yoda when he got shaved down it was soooooo short error of a groomer boy was I ticked off


----------



## marjrc

Defnitely NOT what I consider much action and nothing fancy, but wanted to share a little bit of action here yesterday. Gave Ricky a bath and of course he had to do the RLH a few times. :biggrin1: Sammy was all over him.


----------



## dboudreau

That looks like action to me. They are great. You did a great job on Ricky. Very cute.


----------



## JimMontana

Okay; outdoor action shots. Few in last couple weeks. I'll have to see if I can get another good one or two. Also, Hi Everyone! ...aaarrgh I've become too busy to get on here as much lately.  

Tip for everyone, remember, some of these photos open a little larger if you click on them in a post.

The classic dog-head-out-window pose. Well, Minka's not moving but there's action in her hair, right?  Okay everyone, not to worry: car going slowly (the blowing-wind effect is better at higher speed) and wife is tightly holding her lower half and she's also quite used to sticking her head out window when window partly rolled up. Fast camera shutter speed. Photos taken 2 weeks ago in the Montana woods neighborhood of our cabin up north. Yes, up there it was still springtime and the narcissus in photo still in bloom then. 

And then a puppy-play action shot on our deck. They are having so much fun every day wrestling and chasing each other, 11 month old and 11 week old Havs. I think the tongue is what makes the shot? Tully raising up on legs to grab her and looks like Minka is sticking out tongue, as if to say, nyaah nyaah. :biggrin1: 

Shannon, I do like that shot... D giving you the eye!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Beautiful havs and beautiful scenery Jim!


----------



## Thumper

Love the shots, Jim! And they look so happy playing with each other.

I wish I could get Gucci to enjoy a car ride. I had hoped, by now, she would get used to being in the car, but no way. lol

Great seeing you!
Kara


----------



## susaneckert

They are wonderful shots I love them I wish Yoda would hang his head out the window he just wont do it.scenry is wonderful too and I agree with you nahna nahna


----------



## Leslie

Ok, I've dried the tears from laughing so hardound: You guys are just too funny! And what wonderful photographers...holy cow, you're good! I'll see what action shots I can get of Shadow. Does the licking of a tongue count as action??? 

~Leslie


----------



## JimMontana

Thanks. There's probably a different forum thread somewhere about Havs riding in a car, but just briefly in response here...

Minka's always loved sticking head out, with window partly rolled up so she only can get her head out. For half a year or so she would only have head out for short time, but now with it warmer outside she's doing it longer: we didn't realize it was the cold air that bothered her. Of course, she attracts lots of attention from passersby -- people rolling down window to chat at stoplights etc. At higher speed, I'm sure she could use some "doggles" -- ya know, dog goggles.

I would encourage you to get dog used to car while it's still young?

She wasn't totally thrilled with car rides at first but became much better. Puppy Tully also whined some at first but already is no longer complaining, city traffic, whatever. We regularly do a 4-hour one-way drive to our cabin and back. They sleep most of the way. Earlier, in March Minka got more used to car travel with a 3000 mile car trip and was better after that. So maybe you just gotta give them a big dose... and some extra treats and encouragement, LOL?


----------



## dboudreau

Great photos Jim, You should definitely look into getting Minka a pair of "doggles", and take lots of pictures from another car, to get a face on shot LOLeace:


----------



## marjrc

Jim, Minka looks like a pro at sticking her head out the window. Great shot!! Now tell me, were you taking pictures while driving??! Hmmmmmmm? :nono: :biggrin1: LOL

I love the pic of Minka sticking her tongue out! Nice to hear the two are getting along so well. I knew they would.


----------



## susaneckert

LOL it does seem to look like he was driving and taking pictures LOL so eyes where not on the road HUH? Thats ok I have done it many many times just pocking fun


----------



## Laurief

We put doggles on Logan in a store this weekend & just cracked up!! He looked sooo funny & looked up at us as if nothing was wrong!!


----------



## Missy

ok this is cheating as these shots were taken in May--- but they are sooo cute if I do say so myself- I just had to post them again- the last one is of Jasper as a puppy--- the blurr really captures RLH.


----------



## marjrc

Those are GREAT shots Missy, even if they were taken last month! lol I love how they fly!!!


----------



## juscha

I love all your pictures! I'll post some soon...


----------



## Leslie

Ok, here's our 6 pound Shadow playing with our son's 12 pound Pekingese, Rascal. Rascal is known for her "crouch and pounce" when Shadow isn't looking. Shadow, on the other hand, does not let size get in the way of revenge :eyebrows: She definitely has speed on her side. After all, she can RLH :biggrin1: 

As you can see, Rascal is in full coat. Shadow is in a pretty short puppy cut. I had it cut extra short last time at the groomer's since she was going in to be spayed. As you can see from these pics taken today, she's healed quite well :whoo: 

~Leslie


----------



## Brady's mom

Here are a few action shots of my little boy. :biggrin1:


----------



## susaneckert

OH MY gosh how cute is that?? I wish Yoda was a playful dog he is not he just like you to threw his ball he is not one to take off running or any thing. He is very low key. The only time he takes off running is after I bathe him LOL and then watch out LOL


----------



## irnfit

Great pics. Keep 'em comin'. Hope to get mine up soon.


----------



## Suuske747

After having enjoyed all your piccies, here's me again 

Sierra had a Havi-friend over last weekend, Teun's "mommy and daddy" travelled 2 hrs for a playdate with Sierra



















As you see, it was more than worth it!!


----------



## Thumper

I love the picture collage!!!!!!  LOVE IT!

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oooh, girl....awesome pictures....both havs are beautiful and look like they were "flying" in some of those shots! Thanks for sharing!:biggrin1:


----------



## whitBmom

Those are all great pics..... MHS.... it is slowly catching up to hubby  Hehehehe


----------



## marjrc

Look at all that fur flying !! Wooooooooeeeee!! Great pictures of Sierra and her buddy!

Love seeing Brady having a good time out there. If only the weather can get nice again here, we can get out and have some fun too.

Keep it up everyone! Great action shots here so far and it's only June 6th! Yaaaaaaay!!


----------



## Julie

Great Pictures Missy!hoto:
Love these new pictures of Cash and Jasper.Cut puppy cuts too!Remember Missy....we are waiting to see YOUR picture with the boys!May challenge.....:nono: forgetting........

Great Pictures Jim of Tully and Minka!My guy loves to go for car rides too!Just like Minka!:biggrin1: 

Love the playdate photos in the collage!My favorite is the one in the lower right hand corner!How sweet is that face!ADORABLE!:biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

My 9 year old decided to teach Emmy some agility....it took about 5 minutes and Emmy was flying over the jump! Brooklyn kept raising it higher and higher!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here is Jester getting Mochi to engage in a game of runlikehell~!!


----------



## Julie

Katie,
Adorable pictures!hoto:Love the jumping!I see a couple cutie-patootie puppies!:becky:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Yes, the jumping ones were from a couple of weeks ago when we still had all the puppies here.
The one of Mochi and Jester is from tonite~


----------



## havanesebyha

Katie,

Your nine year old is very smart and very creative! Very cute pictures 


Libby & Kohana


----------



## Julie

Jester has retained his markings?He is moving so fast,it's hard to tell,but he is all grown up looking!:becky:


----------



## Missy

great photos Katie, you must be very proud of your daughter and your dogs


----------



## Brady's mom

Katie,
I just love the puppies in the backgroung like "humm, what is this all about"? Perhaps your 9 year old would like to come and teach Brady some agility. You are inspiring me. I may have to get a starter kit.


----------



## marbenv

Oh, NOOOOOOOOO...........I can feel it coming on. I thought I had immunity, but I guess not!! I'm coming down with MHS and I don't even have my first dog yet!!! 

What cute pics. I can see I'm gonna have to sharpen my photography skills!

Marsha


----------



## dboudreau

Great shots Katie.eace:


----------



## susaneckert

Great pictures every one ok Katie what kind of camera are you using .I went to my first club meeting last night and I plan on going to the next one too, At first I was really shy I just stood in the first room wondering if I should go in the back then some one came out and ask me if I was here for the meeting I said yes so they took me to the back of the room it was held at a grooming school here you know I think I like it LOL once I was interduce to every one the shyness was not that bad I even talk :whoo:I think I can do it LOL


----------



## marjrc

Katie, those are terrific pictures!!! I love that your daughter is teaching the dogs to jump! I MUST get something set up in our own yard too. I so want to have fun with the dogs, teaching them jumps and stuff. Ricky is a natural, I think. 

GREAT action shots! I love jester RLH!


----------



## Missy

Julie, OK, OK, this weekend- I will put on make-up and my slimming black clothes and bribe some one to take a picture of me and the boys- Who unfortunately will be in very, very, short puppy cuts. :violin: perhaps that some one is Leeann? as we are planning a playdate. But she may not want to risk breaking her lens :behindsofa:


Oh and I love all the photos.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Great photos, Katie! I just love the way you can see the others sitting there looking & observing....sort of like us humans @ a horse shoe or a tennis match!:clap2: :cheer2: I've got to give this a try with Valentino!


----------



## Laurief

OK Marj, after seeing Emmy jumping I dont think I can compete with that picture. All my guys do is run!! So I will wait for the July competition.
That is a fabulous picture.
Laurie


----------



## marjrc

Now, now, Laurie, no excuses! If I can do it, you can. 

Here are some pics I took of the boys yesterday. Our back yard, like our front yard, is unkempt for the most part. I can't physically do the same gardening and cleaning up that I used to do so I depend on the kids and hubby ..... hence the messy look!  To hire gardening help would have meant not likely getting Sammy back in March....... easy choice! lol


----------



## whitBmom

Katie those are wonderful pics - it always amazes me how these little dogs are just so agile  I am sure if we had a Havanese agility team that they would kick butt  LOL I am positive though we would get many smiles


----------



## marjrc

One more...... Ricky, zooming around. They have a blast out there. I sure wish we had a bigger yard though!


----------



## dboudreau

Love the pictures Marj. :clap2: :cheer2: Missy I look forward to seeing your smiling face.:wave:

PS: Marj; We have 5 acres for the boys to come and play.LOL


----------



## Brady's mom

Marj,
I love the one with Ricky in mid jump behind Sammy. Great shots!


----------



## Laurief

Ok - here goes, hope they come out. 
first is a few RLH pictures
Then Logan after RLH in the spring tree droppings (thank god they are gone now)
and Lastly how Lily & Lexi are After RLH 

I just got an error, so dont know if they will come out. If not I will try again later
Laurie


----------



## Missy

Marj, great pictures of the boys!!! sammy has really come into his own.

Try again Laurie, no pictures.


----------



## Laurief

Ok, I am going to try again - Yay I think it worked!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Fun pics Laurie! Wow, I am amazed how much Logan has grown! I love the one of Lily & Lexi on the sofa "out of gas" after a fun day outside RLH!!


----------



## Missy

Laurie, great photos. is Logan as big as the girls already? Jasper really does look like Lexi (she's your white one yes?) same expressions. You got some happy hav's there. glad logan is feeling better.


----------



## Laurief

Vicki - if you look closly you will see that they dont crash on the couch, they do it on my expensive Ethan Allen table!! It is Lexi's favorite spot!

Missy - actually Logan is 12 lbs a few under Lexi & about 5 under Lily. But he looks so huge because of his hair. Lily is the white one. Lexi black & white. 
Laurie


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oh, I see that now....they obviously have expensive taste! I also forgot to mention how much I love Logan's tongue pic!


----------



## Laurief

Yes, Logan is my little Gene Simmons


----------



## Doggie Nut

Better version!:becky:


----------



## Laurief

At least from where I'm standing!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Love the RLH pics, Laurie!! They look like they're having a blast. Logan is a character, isn't he? You can tell just looking at the little bugger. What a cutie-pie! 

You'd think the table wouldn't be as comfy as the couch though! Silly pups! lol


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Marj., actually they all love the table for a few reasons. One it is cool, and the most important reason is it is right between Daddys chair and where mommy sits on the couch!! It is funny as Logan is quite a character!! So much more than the girls ever were. He is the best!!!
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau

Great photo's Laurie. :laugh: Now I have to get a couple more Hav's so I can compete with the "MHS" photo's. :wink: They are sure having fun.ound:


----------



## susaneckert

:drum: :whoo: :cheer2: You did it wow I love the tongue so sweetie


----------



## agilitygrandma

*Teddy coming out of the weave poles!*

Teddy has recovered from his elbow injury and is back to competing at agility trials!! Here's a picture of him at his last trial! We've never seen another Hav at any of the trials we've been to, but know that all of your dogs would have a blast at it. Teddy says he wants me to sign him up for the Havanese Agility Team; he thinks it would be great fun!!!

Kathy


----------



## Laurief

Yay - Teddy - altought the picture was small, he looks great!! 
Laurie


----------



## Julie

hoto:Great Pictures Everyone!hoto:


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, I love the pic with the spring tree stuff all stuck to your pup. I'm sorry I didn't get pics of my 2 looking like that. They were like vacuum cleaners when we went for walks. They would come back covered in that stuff.


----------



## Laurief

Michele, I think it is from the oak trees & it is the most miserable 2 weeks on our year! Not only are they sticky but the dogs eat them too. During those weeks, my house is full of them, including my bed. 
What a pain for us - but they love them!!!
Laurie


----------



## ama0722

Great pictures and boy do I have some catching up to do!

Marj, I love that they will play ball and run next to each other- too cute!

Laurie, Dora is the same way. She will pick a hard surface over a soft any day. I think it is because she loves cool surfaces. At the new place she discovered the tile in front of the fireplace and that is her new stomping grounds after a long day.

Kathy, how awesome on the weaves. I was at Nationals this year to watch the havanese compete and it was absolutely amazing. I am in love with Darlene's Ben! Dora is currently still training as I am really controlling myself and making sure she is ready for excellent before we start novice (that is hard for me to do and we will see if I can hold out!)

Okay, I gotta unpack the camera sometime soon!

Amanda


----------



## susaneckert

I took Yoda to a groomer yesterday and they did not do bad at all excet for the feet they are more like a poodle now but They will learn I will have to take some pictures in to show them but they do have the right idea they trimed his face and the top of his head so now he looks poof poof LOL He was actually very happy when he came out so that is a good thing LOL They told me Yoda keep them laughing when they put him in the crate till it was his bath time he kept making different noises he did not want to be in the crate they said it was so comical to watch him he would do his happy feet dance and shake to funny Susan


----------



## Julie

cut pictures of Yoda!I can't get over how much he reminds me of a panda bear!:biggrin1:


----------



## susaneckert

Yes he does remind me of a panda bear too LOL thanks


----------



## juliav

Yoda looks so adorable in his new puppy cut.


----------



## Lynn

Wow Marj, those are great pictures! Your getting good with that camera, Melissa been coaching you?


----------



## Callalilly

Ok so here's my first installment of the photo challenge. I will take more action shots as the month progresses. 

There's just something about Callie and water, is it the breed or just my goofy little dog? It doesn't matter if it's my son in the tub (she loves to peek over) or watering plants, she loves it all! So this is Callie playing in the water.....


----------



## Doggie Nut

Wow, she has really grown since your Mother's Day photo! Hav's are such inquisitive little critters! They always want to be right in the middle of the action! She's adorable!:bump2:


----------



## mintchip

I think she is adorable!
Oliver is the same way with water. I've got to post some of him soon.
Sally


----------



## marjrc

Thanks, Lynn. Nope, I did those all by my lonesome. :biggrin1: 

Now that they can run along the side of the house, I'm getting better at capturing some good action shots. I had them at the dog park yest. for the first time, but will bring a ball AND my camera next time. There's a lot more room to run there!


----------



## whitBmom

Kathy, your Teddy looks so happy doing his jumps - I can only imagine how much fun agility must be.

Susan, Yoda is cute and his coat is growing in  And I agree that I LOVE the fact the he reminds me so much of a cuddly Panda bear 

Callalily, the pictures of Callie are so cute - they have a blast in water, she is growing so nicely.


----------



## susaneckert

Yoda is such a sweet heart my inlaws call him there little panda bear. When we got to there house they told us that they are going on a vacation and Yoda wanted to go with them Im so lucky to have some one in the family to watch him when we need to go some where, and we know he would be very much loved while we are away, Yoda is going back over there today we have to go to the military base because my husband is getting his intfery medal from serving over in Iraq His old troop is going back in january and Jeff wants to go with them so he is thinking of reinlisting again .I sure hope he dont but Ihave to back him up if that is what he wants to do.EEK a whole year back in iraq is not a good thing,I really dont care for the military life at all I know Yoda will miss him lots they are "Buddys " LOL


----------



## JASHavanese

Here's Ellie's idea of an action shot with over 100 degree heat index. She surfs....the web  I hope this works, I'm not used to the forum yet.


----------



## JASHavanese

JASHavanese said:


> Here's Ellie's idea of an action shot with over 100 degree heat index. She surfs....the web  I hope this works, I'm not used to the forum yet.


Ok, that didn't work. :frusty: Here's where the picture is
http://www.jashavanese.net/elliesurfweb.html


----------



## MaddiesMom

I don't have a SLR, but here's a picture taken with our cheap digital camera Friday of Maddie RLH.


----------



## agilitygrandma

I love the darling action pictures of all the Havs!!! But I had trouble posting the picture of Teddy in the weaves. When I tried to upload it, I got an error message that it was too big for the website. So I made it smaller. That kept happening and then when the picture was finally accepted, it was an attachment that wasn't part of the message, and too small to really be seen anyway! Any suggestions on how to upload pictures. I've done other Teddy pictures without any problems. 

Kathy


----------



## Laurief

Jeanne, that is a great picture of Maddie!! It sure did not matter that it was a cheap camera. Love it.
Laurie


----------



## whitBmom

Maddie is just flying  That is a great picture!!!


----------



## mintchip

*


Laurief said:



Jeanne, that is a great picture of Maddie!! It sure did not matter that it was a cheap camera. Love it.
Laurie

Click to expand...

*
Great photos everyone! All I get of Oliver are blurrs He is running out to the yard carring his favorite toy ice cream cone.
Sally


----------



## dboudreau

Mintchip, That picture is really neat, I love the movement. Very interesting.


----------



## Havtahava

I didn't think action shots were possible with my camera, but apparently my camera isn't the problem - the operator is! My husband caught this photo this afternoon, and even though it isn't anything wonderful, it was so crisp and clear, as well as showing Tinky's prissiness, so I had to post it.










Tinky hates having the grass on her feet so she used Rufus' dad as a stepping stone to get to the walking path. You can see her back feet still mid-air and no blur. Amazing!


----------



## mintchip

Great shot!!:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Lynn

Laurie, 
I really enjoyed the pictures of your dogs! I really liked the last one of them laying on the arms of the couch, that is Casper's favorite place. :biggrin1: So cute:whoo: 

All the action pictures are so good, we should make a havanese action shot calendar, maybe Melissa could help us


----------



## Laurief

Sally, your guy must be so fast that NO camera could catch Oliver!!


----------



## mintchip

Lily-I'm affraid you are right:frusty: 
Hey Melissa do you want to try:hug: :violin:
Sally


----------



## CinnCinn

Rudy starts an agility class at the end of the month. But I do have a couple of him running around.
He's just about 12 weeks in this picture.

Smiles,
Cindy


----------



## Laurief

Ohhh how cute!!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc

Callie is adorable all wet!! I love her face, so sweet and innocent! 

Great shot of Maddie, Jeanne!! Love the action of her running downhill. It doesn't matter what quality your camera is, it's knowing how to move along with the subject so they don't come out as a blur. Not easy! Hence, the challenge......  

Rudy is flying!! Too cute!

Kimberly, I love the shot of Tinky. What a princess! lol We even get the bonus of seeing Rufus's daddy. Cool! 

Now, now, Susan. You're cheating! We love to see Yoda's new 'do', but where's the action?! LOL


----------



## JASHavanese

Callalilly said:


> Ok so here's my first installment of the photo challenge. I will take more action shots as the month progresses.
> 
> There's just something about Callie and water, is it the breed or just my goofy little dog? It doesn't matter if it's my son in the tub (she loves to peek over) or watering plants, she loves it all! So this is Callie playing in the water.....


Callie is a doll! Bandit loved water as a puppy so we bought her a kid's pool. She was always in it when out back then she'd run through the dirt and have a huge smile on her face. The dirtier, the better for her. She'd come inside and we'd hear a lot of splashing and Bandit would come running to us with nice clean feet. We finally caught her in the act with a camera. She would get her feet filthy then come inside and wash them in the poodle's water bowl. She'd go drink water from her bottle and leave the muddy water to the poodles. I think the poodles had a long talk with her when we didn't see it and she knocked it off. Then she had no interest in the pool anymore. I guess if she couldn't be a pia, it wasn't fun anymore :boink: 
I'm a forum challenged person and can't figure out how to put pictures in here or I'd show Bandit's action shot of washing her feet in their water bowl. You guys make this look so easy and I sit here and go DUH. :crazy:


----------



## dboudreau

Jan, to post a picture, When you are in the "reply" window scroll down to additional options, click on the "manage attachments" button. Click the "browse" button and find the picture you want to upload. Then click on "upload". To see if it worked click on the "Preview Post" button. Then click on "Submit Reply" and your done.

(You may have to re-size your picture - if you don't know how on the right hand side of the forums opening page there is a link to a site to help you size your pictures)

Hope to see some pictures soon.


----------



## JASHavanese

*trying pictures*

Let's see if this works. If so, there's a picture of Bandit washing her feet in the poodle's water bowl and Bandit's daughter swimming in a kiddy pool. I think she took after her Mommy :whoo:


----------



## Olliesmom

Jan...
So maybe that is why Autin is always trying to get into the shower with me!!!! Guess I giita try the pool thing - like mommy like son!


----------



## JASHavanese

Olliesmom said:


> Jan...
> So maybe that is why Autin is always trying to get into the shower with me!!!! Guess I giita try the pool thing - like mommy like son!


Austin does take after Mommy! I almost forgot about that but Bandit used to always come in the shower with me. Then the standard poodle wondered what that was all about so she started coming in too. 
I finally had to put a stop to it because of how high the standard poodle's nose is. I'd get goosed in all the wrong places and would darn near fall in the shower each time it happened. Talk about a surprise!
I'll bet Austin would love a pool and you might enjoy sitting in it with him :bounce:


----------



## JASHavanese

dboudreau said:


> Jan, to post a picture, When you are in the "reply" window scroll down to additional options, click on the "manage attachments" button. Click the "browse" button and find the picture you want to upload. Then click on "upload". To see if it worked click on the "Preview Post" button. Then click on "Submit Reply" and your done.
> 
> (You may have to re-size your picture - if you don't know how on the right hand side of the forums opening page there is a link to a site to help you size your pictures)
> 
> Hope to see some pictures soon.


Thanks for the help, it worked. How do you write notes between pictures? It's heck to be this challenged! I didn't even see the bottom screen about adding pictures before. There should be a smily that says DUH for me.


----------



## Leeann

LMBO Jan, I bet that really woke you up in the morning... Thanks for making my Monday, I will be laughing all day now.


----------



## JASHavanese

lbkar said:


> LMBO Jan, I bet that really woke you up in the morning... Thanks for making my Monday, I will be laughing all day now.


Take my standard poodle into the shower with you and you'll really giggle, right after you pull your head out of the top of the shower stall. ound:
Here's a picture of the fun loving girl. She competes in rally and took first place here. I'm still trying to figure out what to do with the towel we won. Any ideas?


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oh Lordy, wait til I tell the hubs this one!!!:jaw: :bolt: :redface: You can use the towel when you have to JUMP OUT OF THE SHOWER!!


----------



## susaneckert

well you could put the towel and ribbone in a shadow box just for kicks and giggles


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

My husband said this picture BETTER NOT end up on the internet! I told him just a few friends will see it:biggrin1: . Its the daily ritual of his 'tongue' bath when he comes home from work. 
I know its not an action shot, but its cute.


----------



## susaneckert

Yoda does the same thing to my husband LOL


----------



## irnfit

Here's Shelby doing her Hav dance. I think she needs a tutu. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Shelby - very talented!! Hope we get to see you next month!!!!
LOve,
Lily, Lexi & Logan


----------



## Leeann

Boy Marj this truly is a challenge, I think I can now join the "picture of blank yard" club now. Some of the pictures I got of Riley he was moving so fast with so much hair going all over the place I had a hard time identifying his head from his bum.. This was a lot of fun and we still have time to keep trying and the boys are loving it..


----------



## Callalilly

This is so fun! I just love all the pictures. You know it's funny, when I joined this forum I read many folks comment about how much they loved the pictures and I have to say I didn't get it. Now as a veteran of what.... a whole two months, I totally get it!!

Jan I loved the picture of Bandit washing her feet, too funny ound: 

Thanks for the idea of the kiddie pool. We will certainly be getting one of those. She'll love it I'm sure! (OOH more pictures coming up!!)

Thanks for the nice words about my lil Callie, we sure are enjoying her, she's our angel.

Lisa


----------



## marjrc

Leeann, I know it's tough getting some good pics. Thankfully, with digital, we can take 20-30 pictures and it doesn't cost a thing. If we're lucky, we get one or two that are awesome! I know...... happens to me a lot! lol

I love the ones of Monte racing off in the distance. Riley looks great in that first one!

You know, I think the pups love giving 'facials' to their dads cuz they get a tongue scratching while they're at it! All that rough, stubbly skin dont' ya know. lol

Wow! We're only the 11th and there are 18 pages of posts in this thread already!! :whoo: You all rock!!!!!

If you want to post some funny Hav pics, we do have a thread for that. 
Here's the link: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=520

That way, this thread can be used for the monthly challenge pictures only. I know it's tempting to post other ones! I hear ya ! :biggrin1:


----------



## susaneckert

All the pictures are wonderful Im loving it


----------



## ama0722

Here is the famous catching that Daddy decided was her best trick yet! You can see the position she gets into and gets crazy to play this game with him. I can't get her to do it. She loses interest and wants to tug with me!


----------



## ama0722

Here are some fun agility shots in a practice session the other day. This was more challenging than I thought. My maltese is a sell out who will run with anyone with a cookie (in fact she knows other people give cookies more frequently) Dora kept running off and looking for me like "mom this is a game we play together put down the camera!"

Amanda


----------



## ama0722

okay I forgot my favorite one! Bare with me- I love Dora photos!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

She has such a sweet face Amanda. She looks very talented. It looks like so much fun. I will have to get Tripp into some classes. Love the pictures.


----------



## dboudreau

Great shots Amanda, she is such a pretty girl.:whoo: Looks she is having fun with out you.


----------



## Julie

great photos Amanda!Dora is so cute!Where is this agility equipment at?your house?a regular dog course?


----------



## ama0722

Thanks everyone- Dora is loving agility lately so we have been practicing a bit. I am trying to get her ready for competing but we have some work as a team (agility quickly becomes about hte handler and not the dog!)

Julie,
I wish.. that flooring probably cost more than my car<BG> I am a member at a training club that is amazing. They have all the good stuff and once you get to a certain level, you are allowed to go practice. You just have to make friends to help you drag equipment out! The biggest issue is the building doesn't have A/C in the summer... HOT!

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom

Amanda- I love Dora photos too! She's a talented Havanese, for sure! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

Thanks! She does have a great temperment for training. She has that totally please you package. She loves the training club too. As soon as we get there she digs to get out of the crate. She also runs from the crate when we are there cause she knows that means it is Belle's turn! It is night and day to training with the other breed (I should be good- she was awesome this week!)
Amanda


----------



## Julie

Amanda,
That must be alot of fun!It is great that you have a place like that you can go to to train and have fun with your girls.We do not have anything like that here..


----------



## Havtahava

Leanne & Amanda, I love both of your photos! Fun!


----------



## ama0722

I know... the move to CA has me really nervous because my training center is so amazing and you can practice whenever you want for free! I am a lazy trainer at home because I am so spoiled. At the house, it was 5 miles away. By the time I put up anything in my backyard, I could drive there and it was out and better equipment!

I am really going to have to dig out the video camera and get some youtube videos going! It is really nice to look back on those as see how far we have came along. They also help you train since you shouldn't be looking at your dog too much (I make this mistake in obedience all the time!)

I think we need to get some of those swimming havanese action shots too guys- with this weather it would be perfect!

Amanda


----------



## susaneckert

Great shots amanda so what part of calif are you moving to ?


----------



## RickR

Sorry I haven't been participating for awhile.....lots of stuff going on.:brushteeth: Here are some June pictures of Max, the action ones are tough....I usually only get the ones where he is running "away"

Paula and I love reading this forum and looking at all the pictures of the Hav's.


----------



## whitBmom

Those are great pics of Max, Rick!! Max is growing so nicely


----------



## Laurief

What a nice puppy cut!!


----------



## agilitygrandma

I love all these pictures!!! Every one of the Havs is so adorable. Teddy got his summer haircut yesterday, and I hate it. Whatever was I thinking? It's way too short. It certainly will be easy to take care of though. All that's left to brush is his head and his tail. Gosh, he's a lot smaller than I thought he was! LOL! Thank goodness it will grow out soon! I want my Teddy Bear back!

I can't wait to hear how Rudy likes agility. Teddy LOVES it!!

Kathy


----------



## RickR

Thanks,

Max is now just a little over 8 months old, and weighs in at just under 10lbs. I don't know how much bigger he's going to get, but I have the feeling he's going to stay on the "under 13lbs" side.

We really like the puppy cut on him, it makes taking care of his coat so much easier. His mustache is turning red-ish, and the same is starting around his eyes..


----------



## ama0722

Rick- Max is adorable and I love the trail running shot! It is amazing how much energy these guys have stored up and when they explode with energy, it is fun and difficult to capture on film!

Susan- Pasadena (Los Angeles)

Amanda


----------



## Olliesmom

*NEW PIX*

Max looks just like my Ollie!!! ANy chance he came from CA??? Here is a pix of both boys and another of Austin- caught in the middle of a yipe! (he doesn't bark - he is a yiper!!)


----------



## RickR

wow, max and ollie do look a lot alike.....it's amazing. I don't know where his line hails from other than he was bred up here in WA and I believe so were his folks....but I don't know where the lines shown on my AKC paper hail from for sure.


----------



## Melissa Miller

This is a fun thread. I will start a new thread with Camera tips. 

Here are some taken with my small compact camera. I was trying to get Goldies new do. I will put that one in the Gallery also. I included one for Kara, haha. Even I get those shots!


----------



## Julie

:laugh: Melissa!:laugh:
I just love that Stogie!Look at his fluffy butt!How cute!:becky:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Melissa, I just love your pups!! They are the cutest things. Looks like they like having their picture taken. Please keep the pics coming & i LOVE the idea of the new thread with photo tips!!


----------



## mintchip

*Here I come*

I made it!:whoo: I am in the June photo challengeeace: 
Oliver


----------



## susaneckert

I think we all get lots of the last pick Melissa LOL I am playing around with my cannon I think I took a whole rollin like 3 mins love the auto snap shot just hold the button down and watch it go LOL


----------



## Thumper

LOL!

Great shots and I'm SOO glad I am not alone in those "grass and lawn" pictures! 

SO many great pictures on this thread. I"m going to have to get out the camera this weekend after bath and try again!!! Well, maybe before bath 

Kara


----------



## susaneckert

Amanda Your only like 1 1/2 hours from me LOL YEAHHH we have another havanese in calie


----------



## irnfit

Here are Kodi and Shelby in action. Wrestling in the grass and playing on the deck.


----------



## Beamer

Hahhah.. they are so cute!
Grass smell + havanese = phewww.. lol 
I hate that smell.. lol


----------



## irnfit

They are playing in dwarf ornamental grass, which should be about 18" tall...except it is Shelby's favorite to take a rest. So it just lays flat now. And all that playing was after a 20 minute walk.


----------



## Dawna

Bunni Blu hopping in the backyard


----------



## Julie

Cute photos everyone!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn

We really enjoyed the pictures, they are great! I have not looked at the thread in a while and it was so fun to look at all the pictures!!   Just makes a person want to smile    
Hopefully I can post something before the month end.


----------



## Elin

Many great pictures here  It is _so _hard to get a good shot of a havanese in action. I'm impressed!
Do the pictures have to be from this june, or doesn't the date matter?

The boys playing in the river last week:









Isak (to the right) found something interesting in the water.









Theo goes for a little swim.​


----------



## irnfit

Love the pics in the water. So cute to see them swim.


----------



## Missy

Leanne brought Monte and Riley over today for a romp with Jasper and Cash. Jasper and Monte sat out this time but Cash and Riley did a little romping. Hopefully they will all know each other next time and the shyer boys will play too.


----------



## Missy

*and a few more*

from our play date


----------



## ama0722

Elin- I love how Theo just goes all out! How deep is the water in that picture? I am going to try and take Dora to a local dog beach soon. I bought a life jacket just in case she doesn't get it. I figured I would take my swim suit too and get her to try and go out. I think she would really love to swim if I can coax her too. Maybe I need a fake duck to take with me!

Missy-what a great play date. It looks like they are having tons of fun running around together. Is the one running with a bully stick?

Amanda


----------



## Julie

Love the photos Missy and Leanne!Great!Looks they had a great time playing!:whoo:


----------



## dboudreau

I'm so jeolous I want a playdate too. Great pictures.


----------



## Julie

playdates look like alot of fun don't they Debbie?I guess we'll just have to have a "pretend" playdate,:couch2: op2: huh?


----------



## Elin

Amanda, the water isn't very deep where Theo is swimming, but it's a little too deep for him to be standing at the bottom. I don't encourage him to go further out because of the currents in the river. Isak used to swim when he was a puppy, but one day he jumped in the water and it was a lot deeper than he expected. After that he hasn't been to keen on swimming. He _loves _the water, and he can put his whole head under if there is something he wants at the bottom, but he just won't swim.

Maybe bringing a fake duck is a good idea when you're teaching Dora to swim. Last summer Theo was swimming in the river, and a duck swam up to him. They were actually swimming together for a little while! And I had left my camera at home :frusty:

You have to post pictures of Dora's swimming lessons, Amanda! Don't forget the life jacket and the fake duck :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

Elin,
When I am in a swimsuit no camera comes around!!! Well not only that but if my husband ever saw me take his camera near the water, I wouldn't live to share the pictures. He gets upset if I don't put the lense cap back on and carry it in a bag!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann

Missy,

Thank you for having the boys and me over, they had a really good time and were sound asleep in the car by the time I got to the end of your street. Of course after sleeping for 45 min. Riley was ready for round 2 when we got home and Monte still wanted to sleep so guess whom had to play, I wish I had half the energy Riley does.. Please thank your husband for getting out in that hot sun to play and get some great pictures of the boys.


----------



## Missy

Hi Leeann, It was our pleasure.  Hopefully next time Jasper and Monte will participate more. I think Jasper may have thought he was getting 2 more brothers and would have to compete all that much more. He has been a little reserved since he met the boys. :frusty: But yes- both boys slept really deeply last night. Thanks for the sample of Fromms- so far no takers - but I will try again- could be an aquired taste....

your boys are adorable. I love the spin.


----------



## Leslie

Amanda, 

When will you be in Pasadena? I live only a half hour away in Claremont. I'm thinking, "Play dates!" :whoo:

~Leslie


----------



## Leslie

Rick,

Max looks so much like Shadow. You say he came from WA? So did she. Any possibility he came from Alderon Farm?

~Leslie


----------



## Laurief

Logan delivered Daddy & Grandpops Fathers day cards to them personally, I have to get pics up, will try tonight. 
Laurie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Elin, i was wondering where that river is. It looks very refreshing & clean.


----------



## Havlady

*Summer fun*

My guys cannot stand wet grass -cannot bear to get their paws wet - so what is with this??????????????


----------



## Laurief

how cute - I wonder if I could have someone build one of those for me, for my pups!. Is there anything special you need?
Laurie


----------



## Olliesmom

Not exactly running pix...but I caught Astin in motion barking...it was a accident! Also included one of both boys together!!!


----------



## Leeann

Oh Catherine, I love that picture of the boys together. Looks like they are all comfy on your bed.


----------



## dboudreau

I know i'm cheating by combining my photo's, but this is so much fun. Here is my second batch. Melissa, thanks for the tips on editing.


----------



## mintchip

Catherine--
Great photos! It is hard to get a good photo of a black havavnese let alone 2 black ones.:whoo:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Catherine, your pups are just too cute. With sweet faces like that, I bet they get away with murder!!

Debbie, i thought Tripp had a thick coat. OMG! you must have loads of fun brushing Sam out . Your house must get full of leaves, twigs etc...He's gorgeous!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Dreamer refuses to get her feet wet also. Its the funniest thing.


----------



## vettech

I just purchased a Nikon D80 and am having lots of fun. I am slowly learning !! Here are some of my first attempts at my favorite subject.


----------



## Olliesmom

Wow - those are so good for a beginner!!!


----------



## mintchip

WOW great photos-Vettech what lens were you using?


----------



## vettech

A 70-300. Not only do I enjoy trying to get a great photo of Allison, but my husband races a drag boat and I try to get him flying down the lake. I'm just a beginner, but having fun !!


----------



## Olliesmom

Thx for the comments on the pix with black dogs - here are a few more and trust me - it is NOT talent...it's with a Cannon Powershot - I bought an SLR - opened the box - looked at all the parts and pieces - packed it back up and sent it back all in ONE DAY!!! Too much work for this ole lady!!

Some had asked for Pix that showed this difference between the boys - check out the coat and muzzels!! And that last one i thought was just cute...


----------



## mintchip

Olliesmom said:


> Thx for the comments on the pix with black dogs - here are a few more and trust me - it is NOT talent...it's with a Cannon Powershot - I bought an SLR - opened the box - looked at all the parts and pieces - packed it back up and sent it back all in ONE DAY!!! Too much work for this ole lady!!
> 
> Some had asked for Pix that showed this difference between the boys - check out the coat and muzzels!! And that last one i thought was just cute...


Great photos! I have the same camera but I don't get great photos like that. What settings do you use? 
The all black one (with a little brown on his muzzle) looks just like Tucker (my Oliver's brother) We have a hard time getting good photos of him.:frusty:
I love the third picture!!


----------



## mintchip

I've tried to find a good photo of Tucker but the one that matches yours-- Catherine isn't a digital.:frusty: 
Here is a different photo of Tucker however.


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvMyHavanese said:


> My husband said this picture BETTER NOT end up on the internet! I told him just a few friends will see it:biggrin1: . Its the daily ritual of his 'tongue' bath when he comes home from work.
> I know its not an action shot, but its cute.


LOL I love it. Isn't it neat to get that kind of unconditional love from our beautiful dogs?


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> I have SOOOO many pictures that look like THIS:
> ound: ound: ound: ound:


LOL I do too or I have the behinds of my dogs with a delayed flash


----------



## JASHavanese

Melissa Miller said:


> More


What great shots you get! I'm enjoying looking at all of them


----------



## JASHavanese

DAJsMom said:


> This makes me want Melissa's camera. The dog is blurry, but it still looks neat! Dusty doesn't like my son to pick her up, but she loves to play with him!


Wow, that's a high jump! Bandit is a jumper too but I don't know if she could get that high. What a beautiful coat in that shot!!


----------



## JASHavanese

MopTop Havanese said:


> My 9 year old decided to teach Emmy some agility....it took about 5 minutes and Emmy was flying over the jump! Brooklyn kept raising it higher and higher!


I have this setup and my havs look at it then walk under. With it being 100 degrees out, I don't blame them. :jaw:


----------



## JASHavanese

Callalilly said:


> This is so fun! I just love all the pictures. You know it's funny, when I joined this forum I read many folks comment about how much they loved the pictures and I have to say I didn't get it. Now as a veteran of what.... a whole two months, I totally get it!!
> 
> Jan I loved the picture of Bandit washing her feet, too funny ound:
> 
> Thanks for the idea of the kiddie pool. We will certainly be getting one of those. She'll love it I'm sure! (OOH more pictures coming up!!)
> 
> Thanks for the nice words about my lil Callie, we sure are enjoying her, she's our angel.
> 
> Lisa


You may be a veteran but I'm still trying to figure the forum out (and I'm still saying DUH) When I post I don't go back to where I was and I wind up at the end of the thread. Then I'm really lost and miss a lot. Is there an easy way to get back to where you were?


----------



## JASHavanese

ama0722 said:


> okay I forgot my favorite one! Bare with me- I love Dora photos!


What great shots!


----------



## ama0722

Leslie- I will be in Pasadena the end of August/ beginning of Sept. I would love playdates. I actually have a friend who teaches at Claremont so we will definetly be in that area sometime! I don't know anyone in LA yet so the more the merrier!

Joan- I love the sprinkler photos. Dora saw a sprinkler the other day for the first time and she attacked it. Lets just say it is best to have them brushed out before they attack the sprinkler!

Debbie- I love how active you are with Sam especially with his show coat, it makes for awesome pictures!

As for black dogs, it is hard to capture them but I find it more difficult to capture a black one next to a white one! One of them always comes out bad. Too bad Dora's best friend is a black pug!

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese

RickR said:


> Sorry I haven't been participating for awhile.....lots of stuff going on.:brushteeth: Here are some June pictures of Max, the action ones are tough....I usually only get the ones where he is running "away"
> 
> Paula and I love reading this forum and looking at all the pictures of the Hav's.


How neat! I wish I had the much open space for my dogs to run in.


----------



## irnfit

I think we all need to thank Melissa for being such a good photographer. She is making us strive to take better pics :clap2:


----------



## JASHavanese

Olliesmom said:


> Max looks just like my Ollie!!! ANy chance he came from CA??? Here is a pix of both boys and another of Austin- caught in the middle of a yipe! (he doesn't bark - he is a yiper!!)


My gosh is he following Mommy!! She's a yiper too and looking at his tail is just like looking at Bandit's.
We got the crate you sent back and Bandit ran right into it and wouldn't let the other dogs near it. I wonder if she smelled Austin on it? 
She's a den girl and loves small places. I have the crate next to my desk and she's been in it a couple of times today. I lost her once and found her in the box you sent it in. :spy:


----------



## JASHavanese

Dawna said:


> Bunni Blu hopping in the backyard


Dawna every time I see Bunni Blu she just takes my breath away. She sure is beautiful, not just the coat, but the whole package.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here are a few of Miss Roxie and my Daisy having too much fun in the grass~!!


----------



## susaneckert

OK katie how cute boy when I see the little puppy makes me want one even more


----------



## mintchip

MopTop Havanese said:


> Here are a few of Miss Roxie and my Daisy having too much fun in the grass~!!


Great photos!!! What kind of camera do you have? What kind of lens?:ear: 
Thank you Melissa for your tips. I'm combining my 2 loves havanese and photography.


----------



## ama0722

Susan,
I agree I see the picture of the older havanese and the baby havanese play and I see Dora being so excited to have another havanese with the playing personality! If seeing this cute little picture wasn't good enough for a sure dose of MHS. Trish sharing pics of cutie pie Winston... yikes! 

Amanda

P.S. There is only one cure for MHS!


----------



## dboudreau

Catherine, your boys are wonderful. Great Pictures:whoo: 
Katie, I'm jeolous, you get to play with so many puppies. Keep the pictures coming.hoto:

Vtech, Awesome pictures, Allison does make a great subject.


----------



## susaneckert

OMG Amanda that is so true and if I had the $$ I would be so all over it . I am about ready to fill out a application for a rescue but they have no puppy Im dieing here omg


----------



## MopTop Havanese

MintChip~
I have a Nikon d70 with the kit lens. Although I am thinking about downsizing to the d40 or the d40x........I have a bum left shoulder and it really irritates my shoulder to have to hold such a big heavy camera all the time, so I find myself not bringing it to many events and places which breaks my heart. So....if I do downsize....there may just be a d70 for sale soon! LOL!


----------



## Laurief

Katie, what precious pictures. Dont you just love it when they get along & love to play together. Roxie's paws are so adorable!!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Katie, those are great!!!!! Daisy is so cute.


----------



## juliav

Thanks for all the great pictures. I have the worst time getting action shots, but will post what I have later today.


----------



## Laurief

I thought since June was the month of fathers day, I thought I would post this here - Logan delivered to his daddy & Grandpop (but that pic didnt come out) their fathers day cards personally, and even dragged the gift bag over to him too.!! It was just too cute!
Laurie


----------



## Julie

Vettech:Nice pictures!I especially love the one of your dog running straight for you!You must of had to dodge quick out of the way!

Katie:Love the pictures of Miss Daisy and the puppy playing!How cute!Makes you want to get a new puppy!

Laurie:How cute is that?Father's day card and gift delivered by the fur kids!Awesome!


I really enjoy all your pictures.....hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## Julie

Oh My Goodness-Brain Fart!

Catherine...
your boys are so cute!They look like they have meshed together like real brothers!Love the closeup!:biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

Laurief said:


> I thought since June was the month of fathers day, I thought I would post this here - Logan delivered to his daddy & Grandpop (but that pic didnt come out) their fathers day cards personally, and even dragged the gift bag over to him too.!! It was just too cute!
> Laurie


Awwwwwwwwww! What a great idea:hug: :first:


----------



## Leslie

Amanda,

Is your friend at one of the colleges or w/the school district? You can email me directly at: [email protected] rather than using this forum to communicate, if you'd like. I'd love to be one of your 1st LA friends :welcome:

~Leslie


----------



## Doggie Nut

EVERYONE'S PHOTOS OF THEIR LOVLIES ARE INCREDIBLE!! THANKS FOR SHARING!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

I have enjoyed seeing everyone's pictures.You guys are all just awesome at capturing your havs in action!:yo:


----------



## Judy A

Great photos everyone! I still haven't gotten around to trying to take an action shot of Izzy. She was spayed yesterday and so far has only taken a few steps, so her action is pretty slow motion right now. Our granddog bounced right back the next day, but Izzy just doesn't seem to be too aware yet.


----------



## Julie

Debbie,
You collage pictures with Anthony and Sam are just awesome!:yo:Your photo skills must be at least 50x what I try to do!It is embarrasing to post photos with you guys.....but I sure love looking at all YOUR talent! :ranger: opcorn:


----------



## whitBmom

These are all wonderful pictures of your lovely pups!! They are all so sweet - I got my MHS fix for the day.....ummmm well maybe not exactly, I'm addicted!!


----------



## juscha

WOW your pictures are all great! I have some from last year, when Banzei was about 7 month old. I didn't really have the time the last couple of weeks to take great pictures but I'll post some new pix a little later (still in June )

Here they come: my little arrow and dancer :whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut

OMG...LOVE the dancing photo! She looks sort of like a ballerina or an ice skater with her little foot lifted up! I tell you that one is priceless!! Good work! ps oops....looks like "she" is a "he"....sorry for the goof!


----------



## juscha

It's allright! I'm only lying on the floor and laughing *lol* Banzei my little ballerina, it's maybe better, I don't tell him


----------



## JimMontana

K, love the dancer. And such a big Hav, looks like a dancing polar bear!

Can you get any more pics of the skateboarding Havanese?!


----------



## juscha

yeah, we'll do that later this week! I keep my promises *gg* I just had a lot in the last time, couldn't make it....


However, I got you a little preview from last month....


----------



## Laurief

That is just too cute!!


----------



## Missy

oh my dancers and skateboarders. just too cute


----------



## mintchip

*How*

Adorable photo.How do you get a dog to go on a skateboard?
:director: 
:faint:


----------



## juscha

just training with a lot of treats (swedish meatballs are his favorite *gg*) He was afraid at first, but now he puts his little paws on the board as soon as I get the board. I am teaching him to roll it and to go all by himself. We haven't finished the training yet, but we take our time and get it better every time


----------



## JimMontana

Swedish! meatballs, haha. Okay, keep up the training and then please show us June Action Photo with Banzei boarding and hair blowing in the wind -- he doesn't appear to be going too fast there, LOL just kidding you.


----------



## dboudreau

Love the Skate board, very talented. This has been a really fun challenge.
Great job everyone.

PS Thanks Julie.


----------



## Julie

Juscha,
Great photos!Love the skateboard!What a cute guy you have there!When he learns ball -room dancing all the little girls are gonna be after a handsome guy like that!What girl doesn't love a man who can dance?!:whoo:


----------



## juliav

Juscha, 

Love the dancing and the skate boarding pics, very cute!!!


----------



## juliav

OK,

I am going to try and post some pics. Let's see if it works. Unfortunately, my dogs like to play in the sandy part of the Fort Funston.


----------



## juliav

Here's a couple of the resting dogs. I swear my poor Bugsy has identity crisis. He is convinced he is a Standard Poodle. Below are the pics of my three and my friends two Standards.


----------



## Laurief

Julia, they are great pictures! How pretty the standards look! I just love the one with Bugsy "scooting" across the sand. My guys have never been on the sand! Even though they come to the beach with us for 3 weeks, they are not allowed on the beaches - so they are just at the house with us. 
Laurie


----------



## juliav

Laurie,

It's just too sand that you are not allowed to bring the dogs to the beach. They have so much fun on the sand and water. I forget sometimes how lucky we are that S.F. is so dog friendly (although there are a few that try to change that).


----------



## Laurief

Unfortunately they do not allow dogs on the beach at all in NJ. I would love for them to be able to run in the water. Maybe one night I will sneak them down there!


----------



## dboudreau

Julia, I just love the standards, but my husband won't let me have one:Cry: I even promised not to keep them in the "Continental Clip" He still said no. 

Great pictures.


----------



## mintchip

Great photos Juliav.
PS-Isn't today Bugsy's first birthday?arty: Happy Birthday Bugsy seems like only yesterday he was so tiny


----------



## marjrc

WOW! 7 new pages since the last time I visited this thread! Great going everyone! Love all the new pics. 

Oliver looks great!! Melissa, those are awesome pics as usual. Bunni Blu is so cute, Dawna - love that photo! 

Missy, those are GREAT shots of Cash and Riley. I'm so happy you got together! 

Havlady, funny that when it's raining they're fussy, but turn on a hose and yippppeee!! It's all fun and games! :biggrin1: 

Debbie, Anthony and Sam are adorable. It's such a pleasure to see Sam run with that gorgeous hair of his. I think you're awfully good at keeping him groomed! :whoo: 

Vettech, what fantastic action pictures!! Whoa! Love them.

Katie, that looks like too much fun. Roxie and Daisy are so pretty!

Katja, love that dancing photo!

Julia, Bugsy looks totally comfortable among all those giants. Too sweet! No wonder he's a tad confused. LOL Great pictures of all the dogs!

I hope I didn't forget anyone. Keep up the good work! Still 9 more days 'til the end of this Action Challenge!!


----------



## juliav

Hi Sally,

Thanks for the birthday wishes, it is Bugsy's 1st birthday.  It is hard to believe he is a big boy now!

Debbie - my hubby loves the Continental clip, but I think my babies would be mortified if I cut them that way.

Marj - Bugsy is comforatble with all the big dogs, he loves a wolfhound that comes to our park and bugs the heck out of him. He has no idea he is not quite 11 lbs. lol


----------



## MaddiesMom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUGSY!!! arty: I love the pictures of Bugsy and your poodles, Julia. The one of Bugsy doing RLH in the sand is a classic. He is sure a cutie!


----------



## marjrc

Just realized I forgot to mention that I think Max's puppy cut is really great, Rick! Love the pics of him.

Catherine, Austin almost looks like 2 different dogs. One half white, one dog... then the black/gray part, another dog! lol


----------



## Honey Poney's

Hello,
This is one of my Gracie.
Took the picture a year ago when we were visiting some friends.


----------



## juliav

Look at Gracie go!!! She is quite the swimmer.


----------



## Lynn

beautiful picture of Gracie, LOVE IT!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Happy Birthday Bugsy!!Welcome Gracie and mommie! Love your picture!arty: :whoo: :welcome:


----------



## Honey Poney's

*Action*

Thanks for liking my Gracie

Here an other "action" picture.










Also an older picture but I still like it.
El Ninjo, 7 weeks, running in the garden.


----------



## JimMontana

HoneyPoney, Welcome to the Forum! Good to see an outdoor action shot in the water!


----------



## juscha

another swimming hav , wonderful! Welcome HoneyPoney!

Julia, he will never be a big boy, but your little baby!


----------



## Missy

Julia, Bugsy is adorable with all those big standards - you can just tell from the photos that he thinks he's a big dog. Happy B-day Bugsy. 

Honey Poney, Gracie looks so cute swimming- and El Nino is just the cutest. I love his coloring--- has his color changed much? 

To all, the pictures this time around are spectacular. I feel like I know all your pups. And I am feeling that old familiar feeling MHS.


----------



## juliav

Great pictures Paige,

I just love your dancing and jumping Havanese. 
Axl is a true Lab, never met a Lab that didn't love, love, love fetching. I recommend getting a chuck-it. It really saves my arm, as Romeo (cream poodle) loves to fetch.


----------



## mintchip

juliav said:


> Great pictures Paige,
> 
> I just love your dancing and jumping Havanese.
> Axl is a true Lab, never met a Lab that didn't love, love, love fetching. I recommend getting a chuck-it. It really saves my arm, as Romeo (cream poodle) loves to fetch.


I agree Juliav we got Oliver the mini chuck- it and he loves it.:bounce: :cheer2:


----------



## dboudreau

I'm sooooo jeolous, I want more puppies. Great pictures:whoo:


----------



## irnfit

Paige, I love your dancin' puppies. Shelby does that Hav dance constantly. Especially if I say, "let's go for a walk" - she dances out the door. Kodi did it as a pup, but doesn't do it anymore.


----------



## Julie

:redface:This is embarrasing.....but here are mine.:redface:

Please give us an E for effort........ound:


----------



## TnTWalter

*Fun Pics....*

Love them...

Trish


----------



## Leeann

:clap2: E:clap2:

Julie those are great.


----------



## Laurief

Julie, love he last one! What a cute ball of fur.
laurie


----------



## ama0722

okay my goal by the end of June is to get Dora in the water for some action shots! I grew up with Goldens who you couldn't keep out of the water so Dora is gonna have to at least give it a try!

Amanda


----------



## marbenv

Julie.

Quincy's a doll! I loved the pics.

M.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Well...here is my effort. They sure are quick!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

This is Dreamer's favorite thing to do. She loves to roll..............And this is how she likes to sit on the porch. I know, not much action. I will keep trying.
(sorry for Tripps appearance-we just got back from a walk in the creek!)


----------



## mintchip

*Good job*

:drum: E+++++:whoo:


----------



## whitBmom

Those are great!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Shannon,

They are *so* quick, aren't they? :bolt:


----------



## Doggie Nut

LOVE EVERYONE'S PICTURES!!Paige, loved the ones of Axl...reminds me of our chocolate lab, Teddy....he would retrieve things from the water ALL day if you had the time! Your dancing troupe is adorable too! Julie...I think your photos are very avante garde! Atleast you posted some! And Dreamer & Tripp...little guys look like they are in jail....sooo cute! I say reward yourselves ladies.....ice cream for everyone!!arty: :clap2: :first: [/B]


----------



## dboudreau

Julie: Those are great pictures, Quincy looks like two different dogs. Love them. A definite E+++++++:clap2: Does Qunicy always stick out his tongue? LOL


Shannon: Tripp and Dreamer are so cute.:whoo: 

Keep them coming guys. We still have 8 days left.hoto:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I just noticed the picture of Tripp looking between the deck bars & his butt looks SO big!. He looks fat!. I promise he is not that fat. He is getting such THICK hair. He just turned 1 last week & must be getting his adult coat:Cry: :Cry: . THey grow up so fast.
I have been thinking of a puppy cut but i dont know if i can.


----------



## mintchip

*No way!*

Tripp Fat??? *NO!* :crazy: 
hoto:Everyone knows the camera adds 10 lbs. hoto:


----------



## Julie

No......Debbie.Quincy's tongue is usually in his mouth!He was running around with my daughter,and didn't want to miss a dried liver treat!He is jumping high with a 1/2 twist in the last picture for a liver treat!Too bad they are not in focus.......I tried!Check out the "lillies" thread.......I can take a picture if the subject sits still long enough!ound:


----------



## mintchip

*Brothers*

hoto:*SOS-* 2 of the hardest things to photograph --a black and a champagne havanese hoto: 
( And then you want them in an action shot:faint: )


----------



## MaddiesMom

Love all the pics! :clap2: Sally, you do better than me. At least you get the dogs in the photo! I've been trying for the past 1/2 hr. to get Maddie's pic from the side. 'Lil' Bugger won't stand still for a minute. :bounce: I have to wait until she's tuckered out from RLH. Isn't it amazing how the two brothers in your picture are such different colors? That's another thing I love about Havanese.


----------



## Honey Poney's

*playing*

One more action picture !!!

Playing with daddy.


----------



## Julie

Well isn't that cute?:biggrin1: Love the daddy playing with puppy!


----------



## marjrc

Julie, LOVE that last one of Quincy! Great that the person in the photo is clear, but he's just this wild blur. 

Honeypony, that daddy and pup photo is a keeper! How adorable!!!

I love all the shots, the swimming Gracie, Axl in the lake, ALL of them! :whoo: 

Just like Debbie, suffering from MHS badly here!!!!!!


----------



## Julie

Here are a few more "action" shots.They are not good pictures,:drama:but it is the best I can do and still participate........of course 1 is my Vincent.....he is my love man too!(sheltie):hug:


----------



## Julie

Cool pictures Paige.......isn't it amazing how they can jump and extend so far?eace:


----------



## Julie

Here are pictures you can really see.....clearly I meanound:
Quincy helped me put in this hosta bed,by watching me closely---and he will be helping me all summer water the flowers!:biggrin1: That IS an action....ound:


----------



## irnfit

Great pictures everybody. The puppies have suc happy faces.


----------



## Julie

Paige...thank you for the nice comments.The yellow flower behind Quince is part of a hanging basket.I do not remember the name,but it is a tiny little petunia.I haven't ever cut Quincy's hair,except for the hiney and feet.His hair or bangs is only staying back because I did that prior to taking the picture.It was raining earlier when these were taken and he got his eyebrow to the right wet.....that is why that one looks funny.He didn't like it either!:eyebrows:


----------



## mintchip

Julie you take great photos!!!


----------



## Leeann

Great pictures Paige & Julie


----------



## havanesebyha

Awh........super nice pictures of your little gardener! Really crystal clear and what a darling face!

Libby & Kohana :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Thank you....


Paige-----yep.......million bells(sorry):focus:


----------



## juscha

Since I have last visited this thread, you posted so much action pictures  This really proves that havaneses are the best  I just love your pictures!


----------



## juscha

Here they come: Banzei - my little skater! - pictures. Well, there's no hair blowing in the wind and he doesn't go that fast yet, but everytime he feels more comfortable and you'll see, soon his hair will blow in the wind eace:


----------



## irnfit

I love the skater pics. Banzei's hair is wavy, just like Kodi's. I haven't seen a lot of Havs with wavy hair. Is Banzei pure white? He's so clean...and cute.


----------



## juscha

He is not clean at all  I gave him a bath two weeks ago and then after our skating adventure. He's now lying and drying while mommy is sitting in front of the computer and doing boring stuff *gg*

He's not completely white: he has a golden back and golden ears


----------



## irnfit

Just like Kodi! His markings used to be very gold, then he lost them, and now they are back. They're not as dark gold, but you can see them.


----------



## juscha

It doesn't show so much in the pictures but in real life you see the difference. He got a little bit darker with age and I've seen that there are small red hair growing. Maybe he gets even darker, who knows...


----------



## Elin

It is great to see Banzei at his skateboard eace:

"Tyson the Skateboarding Bulldog" has his own website (http://www.skateboardingbulldog.com/)

Now I can't wait to see a "Banzei the Skateboarding Havanese" website :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Great pictures of Banzei skateboarding.......I have no doubt,he'll learn it!


----------



## ama0722

Banzei really does have a pretty golden color throughout. I do love the skateboarding pictures. I watched the skateboarding bulldog and that is pretty cool! I actually watched a Cesar show about a bulldog that fixated on skateboards too- except that he would do it to the point of his mouth bleeding <yucky> and I think Banzei looks much more attractive on the skateboard!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc

Julie, Quincy is the most adorable thing!!! I love seeing him in pictures. Your hostas are amazing and the action shots of both him and Vincent are good too! They are having fun!

Paige, those shots are great! My favorite is seeing Preston extended like he is and the setting sun shining behind him. You can see through his long, beautiful fur. Gorgeous!!! 

Way to gooooooo, Banzei!!! Cool shots of your pup!


----------



## juscha

Thank you all for the compliments  

Do we already have a theme for July?


----------



## mintchip

How about Dog Days of Summer?:biggrin1:


----------



## juscha

I'd like that


----------



## RickR

Here's another action shot, this is Max with his lady friend Lexi.

Max is getting three of his baby teeth pulled tomorrow.....poor little fella


----------



## ama0722

It took me a minute to realize there were 2 dogs there!!! I was thinking what an odd colored cocker spaniel!!! I know there are partis but I have never seen one that looked like it was dipped in black!

Keeping up with a cocker is no small feat for Max!

Good luck with the teeth, Belle was really sore when she had hers done!
Amanda


----------



## Laurief

Rick, that is a great shot!!! Spaniels are my second favorite breed!! They used to be my first - but no more:becky:


----------



## Julie

Rick,
What a great picture!You were definitely at the right spot at the right time!My Mom has a cocker like that!eace:


----------



## Laurief

I love Dog days of summer - " HAV a great Summer" - something to do with sun, pool, beach etc. 
Laurie

or - 4th of July - patriotic theme


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Speaking of sun......Dreamer just LOVES to lay in the sun....Of course she likes to roll around after i brush her or bath her


----------



## juscha

Rick, that was a fun picture  I first thought too that it was one dog :-D

Shannon, mine does the same *gg* cool sun bathing picture


----------



## Thumper

Gosh, I wish Gucci would lay in the sun!!! 

She has EVERY shade spot in my backyard mapped out and goes straight for them.

I swear, the girl thinks she'll *melt* if she's in the sun too long! ound: 

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Tripp doesnt 'do' the sun either. He HATES it. We went to go for a walk last night & he didnt want to go. He just wanted to lay on the a/c vent.
Dreamer thinks she will melt if she gets wet....


----------



## juscha

hihi, they are really different!


----------



## Gableshavs

Some of you are very very good, Suuske, how did you do that collage? I love it because it's just so charming.


----------



## Callalilly

Here are some action shots of Callie running with my son this morning. In one she is being chased and in the other she's hot on his heels! I finally found the 
"rapid fire" option on my camera. I'm still learning ~ but it sure is fun trying!
Thanks for the motivation to get out there and take pictures of my ever changing puppy!


----------



## Missy

oh is callie cute. she's a hottie.


----------



## RedHeadedGator

I just love everyone's pictures! I swear, though, if I keep looking at all the beautiful Hav's I'm going to end up with 15 of them by the time 2010 rolls around! I've got some serious MHS going on :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav

Great pictures, Callie is such a pretty girl.


----------



## Leeann

Callie looks like she is ready to take off and fly LOL


----------



## Laurief

Well Cathy -all I can say is - GET GOING!!! I think having 15 might just be a full time job!!!
Laurie


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Laurie - I agree! I may just have to get a 2nd job to support my "habit"!


----------



## juscha

yeah, Callie is definitely flying


----------



## Doggie Nut

I just love your Callie....always have! She still looks like a little stuffed dog to me.....too cute! Please keep posting those photos so we can see her grow & change!op2: hoto:


----------



## Julie

What a cute girl that Callie is!Loved your photos!:dance::biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

I can't believe how much Callie has grown! She is such a cutie! Love the hoto:.


----------



## marjrc

Great shot of Max, Rick! 

Callie looks great! Glad you feel inspired... that's what the challenges are all about. That and satisfying our MHS cravings for more pics!!! :biggrin1: 

"dog days of summer" is something I'd like to offer up in August because I already know what July's challenge will be.


----------



## whitBmom

Dreamer is having all this fun on the grass - Oreo never hesitates to get all dirtied up after he is so lovely and clean after his bath. 

Callie, is growing up so nicely and she has such a beautiful coat - you are a great mommy, and a great photographer - I agree with Katja, Callie is flying!!


----------



## marjrc

*Only a couple of days left to this challenge!! If you haven't had a chance to post some action shots of your Havs, now is the time! * eace:


----------



## Cheryl

Here is my contribution to the challenge: Roxie coming to greet me!


----------



## marjrc

Ah, we can still make out that star of white fur from her nose! Too cute!


----------



## Julie

Roxie looks really cute!She loves to greet you already!:whoo:


----------



## irnfit

This really isn't an action shot, unless you count me jumping up and down to keep them in position ound:


----------



## Missy

awwww Michele, what cuties.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

WOW! How do you keep them so white Michele?


----------



## MaddiesMom

Cheryl- Roxie is getting bigger already!!

Michele- Gotta love those smiling faces!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Michele,
What a great picture of your pretty furkids!The lantana in the back ground is beautiful too and matches their tongues!Great---thanks for posting!:biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Michele, Love your fabulous duo! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

I Love the action Michele, I think I am going to give jumping up and down a try and see if I can get my boys to sit still for a pict.
The Pictured turned out awesome.


----------



## irnfit

Shannon, it must be trick photography. They really need a bath right now. Thanks for your comments everyone. I think they are cute..I love my HAVANESE!!!


----------



## Janet Zee

*Michele*

They are just soooooo adorable, they look as though they are smiling for the camera :biggrin1: or maybe they are laughing at their Mom jumping up and down. lol


----------



## irnfit

I finally got a good laugh out of them, Janet. LOL
Stupid human tricks.


----------



## dboudreau

Here is my last entry, Marj didn't say the picture had to be current. I thought this picture may cool off some of people who are suffering from the heat of Summer.


----------



## Julie

Great picture Debbie!Sam is definitely enjoying winter......that I do not miss...no matter how hot it gets!:nono: not me!


----------



## Leslie

Here's our final salute to the June challenge. The sprinkler is one of Shadow's favorite things. She goes absolutely wild whenever there is water around. Let me tell you, hosing down the patio is a _real chore_ when she's around :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

:biggrin1: Great photos everyone!I'm so glad there are great responses to these challenges!Thanks everyone---and Thank you Marj!

Okay Marj.......what is July's challenge?We're ready!ound:


----------



## mintchip

Julie said:


> :biggrin1: Great photos everyone!I'm so glad there are great responses to these challenges!Thanks everyone---and Thank you Marj!
> 
> *Okay Marj.......what is July's challenge?We're ready!*ound:


:ear:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Have any of you had any problems using the shrink your pics option? I just resized a few but it won't send them to my email for some reason?? Just curious if anyone else has had this problem or if it is just me??


----------



## irnfit

This is for Marj for a great challenge and to all the great photos posted. But most of all for our Havanese...the bestest dogs in the world! :first:


----------



## dboudreau

Ok Marj, what is it going to be next? Let me guess, "Dog days of Summer"????:biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

Lazy, hazy days of summer?  :bored: :eyebrows: :decision: 
We are waiting for your answer :ear:


----------



## marjrc

Great new photos of Kodi and Shelby, Michele!! Shadow is a hoot, jumping around the sprinkler! 

Great job everyone!!!! :whoo: 

Now on to post the new challenge for July!


----------



## SMARTY

*Smartys's pond*

Smarty feeding her fish, what a pretty smile


----------



## Doggie Nut

Hey, Smarty's not only smart but cute too!


----------



## mintchip

His little face is adorable!!!


----------



## SMARTY

thank you, "she" is a sweety. I should have spelled her name with a 'ie' everyone thinks she is a he.


----------

